# Avia Electronic



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, I purchased an Avia with the ESA 9200 movement, and wondered what the battery life was like. I imagine it would be around 6 months. Am I correct or not.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

A good guess would be nice, anyone?


----------



## wilhenri (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Avia Electronic and the pics are here somewhere.. Yes 6 months is about right.. But take it to a Debenhams InTime watch stall and you get an 18 month battery guarantee,, ye ha


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

wilhenri said:


> I have a Avia Electronic and the pics are here somewhere.. Yes 6 months is about right.. But take it to a Debenhams InTime watch stall and you get an 18 month battery guarantee,, ye ha


At last a forum member that knows, thank you very much.

Strange how no one else seems to know.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

That tiny transistorized electric should last a year at least with a battery...but it depends on the battery


----------

